# nkTimer for iOS



## dinosaysrawr (Dec 30, 2017)

UPDATE 01/08/2018
Hi everyone, v1.1 was approved by Apple today, the update should be available within the next 24 hours! 

New in v1.1:
- 6x6, 7x7 scramblers
- Ao50, Ao100
- Fixed a bug with 4x4 and 5x5 scramblers
- Changed "feedback" button from Mail to Safari (opens "contact" page on my website so you can shoot me a message without having to use the Mail app! Thanks for the feedback @Bemis )

Feedbacks are always welcome, please visit https://nahckjoonkim.wordpress.com/contact/ to shoot me a message 

*Download nkTimer for iPhone and iPad*

-----------------------------

Hi all, I'm a college student who recently taught myself how to code, and I put together nkTimer in about a month spending all my free time into it.

I know it might not be as pretty as some of the other timers out there, but my aim is to improve upon ChaoTimer (which is a fantastic timer btw), which has not received an update in 3 years.

My design choice was not to create an app that has all the fancy animations and floating buttons, but to create a simple, clean UI without any of the clutter to keep the focus on the core feature of what a good timer should do: generate high quality scrambles, measure accurate time, and provide statistics calculations. To put in a few words: "Simplicity over Complexity".

Currently nkTimer only generates scrambles for 2-5, but I plan to implement rest of the WCA puzzles in the upcoming updates. Additionally, I aim to improve the scramble algorithm to generate a more uniformly-random moves for big cubes.

nkTimer v1.0 was accepted into the App Store today (yay), and I plan to put a lot more hours into it (I wasn't sure if my app would be good enough to be accepted so I left some features out for the future if v1.0 were to be accepted), hopefully encompassing and surpassing all the features that a great timer like ChaoTimer has.

I would really appreciate your feedback, and I can't wait to hear from you on how to improve upon this project that I thought to be impossible just a few months ago.

Download nkTimer for iPhone and iPad


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 30, 2017)

You should add an option to reduce the freezing time because right now it seems to be a little long, also add more scrambling options (non wca would be nice to), Maybe some more themes like, blue, green, orange etc... also more average types like ao50 and ao100, also a help screen so you don't have to figure everything out by yourself. And later if you have time maybe a draw scramble feature.


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 3, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> You should add an option to reduce the freezing time because right now it seems to be a little long, also add more scrambling options (non wca would be nice to), Maybe some more themes like, blue, green, orange etc... also more average types like ao50 and ao100, also a help screen so you don't have to figure everything out by yourself. And later if you have time maybe a draw scramble feature.



Thank you so much for your feedback! Do you know how long the speedstack timer is? I tried to get it close but I definitely will be tweaking the freeze time to match the speedstack timer. Also will consider putting an option in settings so you can change the freeze time. 

As for scrambles, Stats and themes, they’re coming!

Lastly sorry for making you figure everything out yourself, I will be putting a help screen in app in a later update.

Thank you again for your input, I really appreciate it


----------



## Max Cruz (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow, dinosaysrawr! Great moves, keep it up, proud of you!


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 4, 2018)

"Freeze time" as in time you need to hold down before you can start? AFAIK it's 0.4 seconds on the speedstacks timers.


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 4, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> "Freeze time" as in time you need to hold down before you can start? AFAIK it's 0.4 seconds on the speedstacks timers.


Thanks, will test it out and push it on next update!


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 4, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> Wow, dinosaysrawr! Great moves, keep it up, proud of you!


Thanks! Looking forward to making it a lot better with updates


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 4, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> "Freeze time" as in time you need to hold down before you can start? AFAIK it's *0.33* seconds on the speedstacks timers.



FTFY


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 4, 2018)

FJT97 said:


> FTFY


Got it, any chance of source?


----------



## Wood (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations for making that!!


----------



## kemuat (Jan 5, 2018)

Seems promising! One problem with ChaoTimer was that the scrambles were very inconsistent. For skewb, some could be normal, while others could be one-movers. If you could prevent that in some way, nkTimer could likely be my new favorite timer! Also, preferred freezing time varies between people, so it would be great to have an option to change it


----------



## Bemis (Jan 5, 2018)

Just grabbed this. Lookin' good. Agreed on Freeze Time, set a default, but allow a setting to adjust it. For me, the feedback button crashes the app (iPhone 8, iOS 11.2.1). No biggie, just wanted to toss that out there.

AO50 and AO100 would be sweet.

Now to do a few solves.


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 8, 2018)

Bemis said:


> Just grabbed this. Lookin' good. Agreed on Freeze Time, set a default, but allow a setting to adjust it. For me, the feedback button crashes the app (iPhone 8, iOS 11.2.1). No biggie, just wanted to toss that out there.
> 
> AO50 and AO100 would be sweet.
> 
> Now to do a few solves.



I implemented AO50 and AO100 into the v1.1 update I’ll be releasing in a few days, so look out for an update 

For Freeze Time, I tested out the 0.33 seconds and it seems way too quick. I’m going to watch some videos on the speedstacks timer in action, and try to get the timing perfect in the next update.

As for the feedback button, that’s super weird! It’s supposed to launch the mail app with email addresses and other things filled out so all you would have to do is type your comment and press send. May I ask if you have any accounts setup on the iOS mail app? I will definitely look into this, thank you so much for your feedback!


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 8, 2018)

kemuat said:


> Seems promising! One problem with ChaoTimer was that the scrambles were very inconsistent. For skewb, some could be normal, while others could be one-movers. If you could prevent that in some way, nkTimer could likely be my new favorite timer! Also, preferred freezing time varies between people, so it would be great to have an option to change it



In my experience implementing scrambler is the most difficult part, so I plan to spend quite a bit of time trying to get the scrambler right. I think I’ll have 6x6 and 7x7 scrambler ready on the next update, with the rest coming in future updates. In what order do you think I should aim to implement the scramblers? Because I’m sure not as many people would want a clock scrambler to be available before pyraminx or sq-1.

I really appreciate your feedback, thank you!


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 8, 2018)

Wood said:


> Congratulations for making that!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bemis (Jan 8, 2018)

dinosaysrawr said:


> I implemented AO50 and AO100 into the v1.1 update I’ll be releasing in a few days, so look out for an update
> 
> For Freeze Time, I tested out the 0.33 seconds and it seems way too quick. I’m going to watch some videos on the speedstacks timer in action, and try to get the timing perfect in the next update.
> 
> As for the feedback button, that’s super weird! It’s supposed to launch the mail app with email addresses and other things filled out so all you would have to do is type your comment and press send. May I ask if you have any accounts setup on the iOS mail app? I will definitely look into this, thank you so much for your feedback!


Ahh good question. No, I don't use the delivered mail app. I have everything setup to use the gmail app. Never touched the mail app. I'm not sure I've seen an app check for others. On my old phone, I had the mail app setup at one time and apps would use it even though there was nothing logged in anymore.


----------



## dinosaysrawr (Jan 8, 2018)

v1.1 is now available! Details added in the original post


----------

